
Ask HN: 2D animation or video editing framework with programming interface? - ddxxdd
I&#x27;m currently working with the open-source OpenToonz (released by Studio Ghibli: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;opentoonz.github.io&#x2F;e&#x2F;), but the ECMAScript API is not very robust.<p>I tried Blender3D, which has a robust Python API, but it renders extremely slowly, even with raytracing off.<p>Youtuber 3Blue1Brown has a specialized math animation toolkit (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;3b1b; example here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=AmgkSdhK4K8), but it&#x27;s lacking in tutorials and doesn&#x27;t seem too suited for my purposes.
======
kleer001
It's 3D (but that's really up to your camera and shader settings) but since
you've tried Blender... you may want to try Houdini.

Unfortunately it is not free or open source. However it is extremely powerful.
It has python and it has a robust API. It has daily builds and top tier
support! Also lively communities over at

forums.odforce.net

and

[https://www.sidefx.com/forum/](https://www.sidefx.com/forum/)

and tons and tons of tutorials.

(source: Me, I've been a huge Houdini fan for 20 years)

------
billconan
you could try: [https://cindyjs.org/](https://cindyjs.org/)

------
iraldir
You should try Spine by Esoteric software.

